# 4G tethering problems



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

OMGB has been my daily driver for about a month now. I had been running CM7 since purchasing my T'bolt. FWIW; running Tiamat 1.1 kernel, and official OTA radio.

One anomaly that I would like to understand is a tethering issue that I am experiencing. When connected to LTE network, if I plug in USB cable and enable USB tethering, my phone drops the 4G signal and immediately switches to 3G. And when connected to LTE network, if I try to enable wifi tethering my phone shows wifi tethering enabled but my PC can not connect. If I switch to a 3G network, wifi tethering works fine. I had these same issues with CM7 btw. Is this a AOSP issue? Phone issue? Just my issue?

Had the same issue with stock omgb kernel and 7/17 gingerbread leak radios (chingy).

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

I also have issues with tethering on CM7 and other CM7 based roms. Its listed as working in the AOSPYH3ORY or whatever rom that is on xda.I've been looking for a fix or even if this is a known problem. Luckily, work pays for a 3g card in my laptop so I really have no reason to tether now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

"hille141 said:


> Luckily, work pays for a 3g card in my laptop so I really have no reason to tether now.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Except for the 4g speed.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm thinking it might just be an issue with you. I'm running CM7 RC 1.6.1 with the latest jdkernel and the latest OTA radio. Just did a speed test on my laptop (connected to built in cm7 wifi tether) and got 15.64MBs down and 9.13MBs up, so I'm getting 4G speed. Perhaps try a different radio?


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

No one has a solid answer for this. I had horrible 4G connectivity issues and tethering difficulties using many GB roms including cm7, das bamf and gingeritis. It might be linked to newer radios or Verizon screwing around. Froyo stock and modified roms like bamf 1.8.6 seem to work better. Unfortunately devs on here and xda just talk down to you and ask you to subscribe to tethering instead of getting at the bottom of the issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I've tried the OTA MR2 kernel twice and the chingy leak gingerbread kernel in between with the same results.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

I dont have this issue. I use Open Garden (avail in market)

My settings are:

Wifi Encryption - ON

Enable Access Control - ON

Select LAN-Network - 192.168.2.0/24

Works perfect every time. Hope this helps someone...


----------



## bensl84 (Aug 28, 2011)

SoI'm on liquid 2.6 and it has a native tether. It works great but after a few hours it drops my Internet connection. Then it comes to back and I can use my own phone Apps but if I try to connect my x box it drops it or my laptop. It drops it.

The only thing that I have found to fix the problem is two reboots.

The first reboot is OK but my upload speed is horrendous.

The second reboot and everything is back to normal. Not sure what's causing this


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

"bensl84 said:


> SoI'm on liquid 2.6 and it has a native tether. It works great but after a few hours it drops my Internet connection. Then it comes to back and I can use my own phone Apps but if I try to connect my x box it drops it or my laptop. It drops it.
> 
> The only thing that I have found to fix the problem is two reboots.
> 
> ...


Could be because you're tethering your xbox


----------

